# Startup items through terminal



## Macabunga (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi,
I was just wondering if anyone kows how to add items to the "Login Items" windos using the treminal. This could seem as an overkill doing it on the Mac you're at, but if you want to this to your client Macs placed all over the building this could save me some running around.
There's probably an easier way to do this. Anyone?

Thanks
Macabunga


----------



## Macabunga (Jul 7, 2002)

Totaly amazing!!!
Thanks alot  
I'll get to trying your suggestions right away.

Thanks.
/Macabunga


----------

